

Inside Everyblock's furniture-less Chicago office - brandnewlow
http://www.centersquarejournal.com/news/everyblock-decides-to-stay-close-to-home

======
blhack
Uhmm? There's furniture there, one of the lines from the article actually
commented on them having just bought a conference table, and the pictures in
the article show desks.

Am I missing the point here or something?

~~~
brandnewlow
I didn't mean they literally don't have any furniture, just that the place is
really sparse, which I thought people on here would appreciate.

------
tjic
15 years ago, when I worked for one of the first ecommerce startups (
OpenMarket.com ), one of our founders was quoted in Fortune that the reason we
didn't have any chairs in the conference rooms was that it "kept meetings
short".

In fact, the chairs just hadn't been delivered yet, and the journalist missed
the joke.

------
adrianh
It's not that we don't have furniture, it's that the space is much bigger than
the furniture we have...

Adrian @ EveryBlock

~~~
deadwisdom
Didn't MSBNC give you some money to decorate your office? Tell them you are
getting hammered by the press and need a trip to IKEA or something.

------
jcsalterego
_As one of the creators of the programming language Django, which is widely
used by Web site programmers around the world..._

:(

~~~
pchristensen
Cut them some slack, it's a neighborhood news blog.

------
djb_hackernews
Why? I'm thinking office space is like hardware. If your memory isn't full and
your cpu pegged, you aren't getting your moneys worth. So many questions.

~~~
jrockway
Maybe it's what you don't do with the space, rather than what you do with the
space.

------
vouchey
Awesome to have your readership!

On the "Django" point: I know the difference between a web framework and a
programming language and a scripting language. I use them. But most of our
readers don't, and the paragraph it would take to explain just didn't serve
the story or our readers - who are decidedly non-programmers.

Mike @ Center Square Journal

------
dreyfiz
edit: pointless knee-jerk reaction deleted.

~~~
tptacek
Shocking that "Your Definitive Neighborhood Guide to Northcenter, Lincoln
Square and Ravenswood Manor" would miss the distinction between a web
programming framework and the language it's implemented in, isn't it?

~~~
dreyfiz
You're right, there's no reason for my comment. It was knee-jerk.

